# Squeaky Dash on Burstner Elegance 686



## dco (Oct 26, 2009)

Any suggestions on how to remedy a squeaky dash. The extension section on the A Class which apparently must be removed to fit the engine battery, so obviously someone has had this removed to fit a new battery and the squeak has developed. This vehicle has the Alko chassis and I wonder if it has any grease points?


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

The Alko bit only starts at the back of the cab.

I would say the best way is to find out where abouts the noise is coming from the strip the dash down and then reassemble every thing and possibly use some sticky felt pads if you think the surfaces might rub.


Richard..


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Our Hymer dash had the same prob . . I cured it by folding up a ciggie packet & jamming it between the offending dash panels !


----------

